# [email protected] Gerbilarium? Any Good?



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, 
been thinking of getting my daughter this for her birthday, to house a single gerbil.

Any good, will gerbils need company, read conflicting things online you see? 

This one

Gerbilarium by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Regards, 
Ben Haigh


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Gerbils are best with another gerbil and that gerbilarium isn't even close to being big enough for two. You are better getting a big leaky tank off freecycle for free and building a lid.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

you cna put a cage on top of the tank, that is how i always did mine, they seemed quite happy with the arrangement. i had a massive 6ft tank with 2 cages and a mesh lid, they loved it.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

agree with the above.

i have 2 that i dont use, 
they are narrow and dont have much room, 
i`ve had escapes from them, 
the tanks are brittle and crack without being dropped.

gerbils need a friend too, they are very active and social little critters, get a fish tank, make a lid and you wont have shavings etc all over the house too.


----------



## benh (Sep 12, 2011)

Okley Dokley, 
Time to rethink the plans then, lol. This is the sort of info i was needing. As usual, many different conflicting bits of info on the net. So, more footprint required yeah? 

I am kind of looking for a bought solution if i'm honest, as her birthday is the 29th, so with christmas i have limited time to actually make something. Any Suggestions welcomed.

The search continues i guess.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

pets at home do a bigger version 
Extra Large Gerbilarium by Pets at Home | Pets at Home


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

still the same flimsy brittle plastic though?

glass tank and wire lids far more durable. 
its easy to do, 4 bits of wood and some mesh,
like this mouse tank

or look for a big perfecto?


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Shame your so far away ive two perfecto's sitting in my gardening doing nothing i could sell =D


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and i have baby gerbies


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I took a gerbil home who had no friend... 
although his lady friend had died a few months before I took him home apparantly, I never introduced another and he done great for the remaining 2 and half years with me.

I named him Geronimo,.. he had loads of character.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Ive only ever had one gerbil a lil caramel colored one called ipso, i cant remember what make his home was but it was a plastic tank big enough for about 3 gerbils, he lived on his own and was perfectly happy, theyre such funny little characters he loved chewing things and throwing stuff in the air lol, if your worried about him getting lonely or bored i found an old big plastic toy box and filled it with treats, tubes ect just so he had a new environment to explore, always watch him though as they can be great lil jumpers or make a nice snack for a pet cat lol


----------

